# I'd like to show you some of my projects



## wiccaronja (Nov 20, 2009)

After looking wonderful pictures of you I would love to show you some of my projects. Hope you like it.
Somehow I am not able to put the pics directly in, so you need to click a bit. Sorry for that (  I'm getting older)
























Greetings Caroline


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Caroline; I've uploaded your pics at photobucket and resized them.

Really like your smiling soap!


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Dagmar88!

Thank you sooooooo much. Have to check how you made it and next time I know   

Caroline


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 20, 2009)

It's real easy; you open up a photobucket account; load your images from your computer. Than you have several options to edit your pics; one of them is resize. Copy the direct link, paste it here. Select and hit the Img button. Goodluck!


----------



## gekko62 (Nov 20, 2009)

Everything looks beautiful Caroline! I especially like the last soap,grey & cream with the textured top.And the blueish one..is that a funnel swirl?It looks fantastic. And the whipped cupcakes,yum(they _are_ soap aren't they???Think I could eat em!  )


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 20, 2009)

They're beautiful Caroline.  :wink:


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 20, 2009)

How pretty! I especially like the purple and white ones!   The cupcakes look DELICIOUS!


----------



## holly99 (Nov 20, 2009)

They're awesome!


----------



## Sibi (Nov 20, 2009)

Love your soaps.  Just wanted to comment that the blue/green soap looks like it's smiling!


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 20, 2009)

I really like the bath bombs and the bottom soap!


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 20, 2009)

Lovely work thanks for sharing


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 20, 2009)

@Sibi: The green/grey one is actually named "The smiling soap". Love it. 

First line
Left: Lavender Bathbombs
Right: Cupcakes (yes, they are soap   )

Second line:
Left: Smiling soap
Right: White mud soap

Third line: Lavender Soap

Thank you so much for your comments. I was quite nervous whether you like my soaps   .

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## honor435 (Nov 21, 2009)

are those lotion bars? the 3 white ones, very nice!!!!!


----------

